# Trade Idea



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you feel about trading Love, Cardinal and Collins for Shawn Marion and Daequan Cook. It gives the Timberwolves all-star leadership, which could put them in the playoffs. And the Heat get their low-post scorer out of it.

Minnesota
PG - Foye
SG - McCants / Cook
SF - Miller / Brewer
PF - Marion / Gomes
C - Jefferson

Miami
PG - Chalmers / Livingston
SG - Wade
SF - Beasley / Wright
PF - Haslem
C - Love


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

No. There is zero percent chance that Marion would want to re-sign here, so it's a rental (although it gets us further under the cap sooner). Cook would be duplicative. And we get even smaller. Plus, we're not uptempo enough for Marion to flourish anyway. I'd be strongly against it.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

uke:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

luther said:


> No. There is zero percent chance that Marion would want to re-sign here, so it's a rental (although it gets us further under the cap sooner). Cook would be duplicative. And we get even smaller. Plus, we're not uptempo enough for Marion to flourish anyway. I'd be strongly against it.


Agreed with most of that for Minnesota.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, I just dont see Marion wanting to stay in MN. At least with Love you have him for a few years and give him a chance to develop. Could be something special with a Love/Jefferson front court.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Oh, the hypothetical.

Remember, this is the guy who was happy going to Miami.

If there were an extension in place I would do it, if we had a stiff at C that's a downside but then it's 11, 11, and 7 RPG from PF to SG. Has there been a team like that? Hmm.

Love's bigger but Marion doesn't exactly stay out the lane. Will Love ever be a Top 10 player? I doubt it. Marion probably won't go back to that but he's very good.

And Cook is good.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm in a crazy mood.

Let's trade Miller for Kaman, and then trade Jefferson. Build around those two big white guys.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

If you're feeling so pale, why not hang on to Miller, too, in your dream world?


----------

